# Subs needed in Central Iowa



## ExecutiveLawns (Jun 13, 2007)

We have got our contracts signed and back and are looking to put on a few good sub contractors this year. I would prefer guys with V-Blades however if you have a straight blade we can talk as well. We have and will keep plenty of capital on hand so every one would get paid the day after the snow when all trip sheets are reviewed and totaled up. No waiting weeks and weeks for some one to pay you. If you take care of me Ill take care of you.

Contact John at (515) 208-7476 or PM me

Thanks


----------



## ExecutiveLawns (Jun 13, 2007)

Any one in the Des Moines area looking for work?


----------



## scottyknows50 (Feb 19, 2010)

maybe, i live in ames currently, but if i get enough hours i'd be willing to go to dm. i am a newbie, by the way. let me know if you still need help. i have a 95 f250 with a boss rt3 v blade. thanks.


----------



## mikelong (Feb 25, 2010)

I can always pick up work.
07 F-250PS 8'2 VXT
2 Cat skidloaders/buckets or blades
2 Cat all terrain forklifts 42'booms/ snow buckets and box blades
Mike Long
515-210-5958


----------



## poolplayercook (Dec 28, 2010)

Not sure if you still need any subs i have one place that needs to be done by 7 am. I have a 02 dodge with a 7 ft stright blade thanks my number is 515-979-3069 thanks Jim


----------

